# Trying to find food that does not cause loose stools



## Freddie Mercury (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, I have a 14 week old puppy named Freddie, I have been feeding him wellness for puppies since I got him and he was doing fine in it for the first month, however he started getting loose stools. If I don't mix can pumpkin with each meal his stools start to get loose like peanut butter. I tried cutting back his food but he quickly gets too thin. I am torn on trying wellness fish potato or orijen for puppy. I am worried that the high protein is what is causing it and switching to orijen would make it worse. Any opinions? Thanks for your time.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe you can try Acana.. It is the same company as Orijen, just a little lower protein.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to Cp,what about trying Ziwi peak it's a very good food and mine love it


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jun 27, 2011)

I have thought about acana, however it is still pretty high in protein, I looked into ziwi and it seems quite expensive for me. Is mixing two types of foods ever recommended?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ZP is the only thing that saved Hope's digestive system. I have not looked up the Wellness food, so I do not know if it is grain free, but she also cannot have grains.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I have thought about acana, however it is still pretty high in protein, I looked into ziwi and it seems quite expensive for me. Is mixing two types of foods ever recommended?


I give mine Acana in the morning and ZP supper time,i also give cooked chicken twice a week


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I can relate to both the tummy probs and the expense of the ZP. ZP wouldn't be an alternative for me either.

Since he tolerated it for the first month, I think I might try giving him the scantest dab of Activia Vanilla, the regular, NOT the lo-cal, everyday for a couple weeks and see if that doesn't straighten his little tummy out. It's worked wonders for my one little fella. Make sure he's drinking his water and not losing weight. If you are giving him anything else at all, treats or anything, you might want to cut all that out and add them back in one at a time, to rule out any possibility that something else is causing it. Might even want to try the chicken and rice thing for a few days just to get his tummy settled.

Wellness does have a grain free formula. Wellness Core, and that is what I give my pack. They all like it and tolerate it very well. It is also the only one of the Wellness line, I believe, that has the same rating as ZP. 

I forgot to asked if he is all updated on his shots and has he been wormed? Good luck and let us know what you decide to do. Welcome aboard!


----------

